# property



## tarnyaellan (Sep 8, 2011)

hi I'm just wondering if anyone knows how u can sale a vila which is not yet completed in luxor the walls act is all up but not finished inside nor windows doors I've been told their is no way of selling it but their must be something i can do i anyone can help would be grateful your tarnyaellen


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

You can start by taking a few photos and Put them online. 
Real estate companies are also a big help. Try to find a local real estate company that would take care of that.
Try Waseet.net | Sell an apartment, buy a car or a mobile phone, find a job or a laptop and browse business listings - Waseet.net , its an ad. site that has a real estate section on it too.


----------

